# Redfish



## Timmy99 (Aug 4, 2015)

I need help catching redfish. I see them on shallow water blowing up mullet but I don't know how to catch them.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Get a Strike King Redfish Magic spinner bait with chartreuse body. Throw past where they are feeding then work it back slowly in front of them, just fast enough to keep the blade spinning. They will not turn it down. They will also slam top water walk the dog type lures like a Rapala Skitterwalk or Heddon Super Spook or Spook Jr. If you can cast net some of the mullet, toss one out under a float. Good luck!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

popping cork and a gulp


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they're in real shallow water, a gulp shrimp on a jig head works well too. Actually any small plastic bait would work, but as others said, cast past them & work the jig where they can see it.
Another good choice is the weedless spoon. Add either a gulp strip bait or a pork strip to the hook.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Popping cork and new penny Gulp shrimp slays them on every cast!


----------



## Timmy99 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thx I will everything out


----------



## Timmy99 (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't want to buy anything. If I catch live shrimp and mullet how do I use the jig head. How do I jig it


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

put it under a popping cork with a 2-3' leader under it just pop the cork and go from there.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Timmy99 said:


> I don't want to buy anything. If I catch live shrimp and mullet how do I use the jig head. How do I jig it


Carolina rig live finger mulet or minnows


----------

